# Change: Woodstock/Canton-March 13th 7pm at Kaysons in Hickory Flat



## hicktownboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thursday March 13th, 7pm at Kaysons at East Cherokee Drive and Highway 140.  (Behind Taco Bell).  

I cant make it this time, but I am sure there will be a crowd!!


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 23, 2008)

we need to see if we can get zach a ride first


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 23, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> we need to see if we can get zach a ride first



i know, he complained on thursday about not having a ride.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 23, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> i know, he complained on thursday about not having a ride.



Zach had to be in cartersville by 7 so kiss it.... oh how was dinner with your step daddy???????


----------



## cmghunter (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll be there to meet zachs' future step dad.Go zach,i see a lot of hunting in your future


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 24, 2008)

13th?


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 24, 2008)

The 13th is a Thursday... Anyone available that day??


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 24, 2008)

i should be....you sure you dan't have to ump that day?!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Feb 24, 2008)

depends on the time of day


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 24, 2008)

we normally try to do the evening hour around 6 or 7...


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Feb 24, 2008)

i can probably make that.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 24, 2008)

look forward to seeing you there, just need to get all these other folks to give some imput...

outfishhim??


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 24, 2008)

Any place in particular you wanna go NOYDB??


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Feb 24, 2008)

well theres bufalos, chilis, various mexican restaurants, williamson bros, i vote williamson bros in canton,  they got all you can eat bbq for less than 10 bucks


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 24, 2008)

does sound good... remmy is that good with you?  everything revolves around you??


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm good for where ever Remmy is.


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 25, 2008)

So How About That Remmy THIS POST IS ALL ABOUT YOU
 I Am Good With Any Where
 Did Remmy Get A Ride Yet


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 25, 2008)

I will probably be there


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 25, 2008)

lets do williamsons on the 13th at 7????

OOHHHHH landon or dave one of y'all wanna give me a ride????


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 25, 2008)

As Long As Your Step Daddy Dont Get Mad


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 25, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> As Long As Your Step Daddy Dont Get Mad



why don't you ask him???


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 25, 2008)

ill give you a ride remmy...

anybody else make that date??
wheres outfishhim?? is she bringin tinkerbell??


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 25, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> ill give you a ride remmy...
> 
> anybody else make that date??
> wheres outfishhim?? is she bringin tinkerbell??


I hate to break your heart, but i doubt steph will be coming.....


did you go see her????



someone call outfishhim


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 25, 2008)

It was just another rumor remmy!!


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 25, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> why don't you ask him???



i would but i know how he enjoys quality time with your mom and family i dont like bothering him when he is there


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 25, 2008)

ok date, time, and place set:

Williamson Bros. BBQ in Canton at 7pm (dinner or supper whichever you call it)  on the Thursday evening the 13th.

Everyone is invited to join the Cherokee County (or surrounding areas) Woody-ites!


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 25, 2008)

count me in


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 26, 2008)

2 counting myself...
who else??


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 26, 2008)

is your step dad bring you


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 28, 2008)

where is everyone on this one??


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 28, 2008)

I think we should be able to make that.  Where is this place?


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 28, 2008)

down the road from cherokee high school in canton.  across from the "canton fairgrounds".


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know.  That's really not too convenient for me.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 28, 2008)

i drove to "las palmas" at sixes and YOU didnt even show up...
thats 25 miles from my house.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm worth it!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 28, 2008)

come on its exit 16 off 575


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 28, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm worth it!



PAUL DID YOU SEE WHAT YOUR LADYS AVATAR IS I DIDNT KNOW SHE TOOK A PICTURE OF ME


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 28, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> PAUL DID YOU SEE WHAT YOUR LADYS AVATAR IS I DIDNT KNOW SHE TOOK A PICTURE OF ME


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 28, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> PAUL DID YOU SEE WHAT YOUR LADYS AVATAR IS I DIDNT KNOW SHE TOOK A PICTURE OF ME



Why yes Dave!  I did take this picture of you at the last dinner.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 28, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Why yes Dave!  I did take this picture of you at the last dinner.


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 28, 2008)

dang i look good


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 28, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> dang i look good




That's why I send you all those pm's


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 28, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> That's why I send you all those pm's



then why do you pm me


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 28, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> then why do you pm me



I don't...You pm me and I answer you!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 28, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't...You pm me and I answer you!



why do you answer me then????


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 28, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> why do you answer me then????



It would be rude not to?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 28, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> It would be rude not to?



don't lie its cuz I've seen you slackin on the job abd you don't want me to tell the "bill payer"


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 28, 2008)

dont be hatin zach


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 28, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> dont be hatin zach



don't hate da playa hate da game


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 28, 2008)

true dat true dat


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 28, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> true dat true dat



word


----------



## JR (Feb 28, 2008)

fo' shizzle!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 29, 2008)

Haterz everywhere we go!


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 29, 2008)

yall aint from no cherokee cty...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 1, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> yall aint from no cherokee cty...



I is


----------



## bustindeer (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll try to be there should I wear a belt or no belt


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 1, 2008)

would love to meet ya bustindeer!  if you are going for the all you can eat, might wanna leave the belt at home or just wear spandex.  thats what remington710 does.


----------



## bustindeer (Mar 1, 2008)

going by the conversation i was wanting to know if i should wear tight or loose pants


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 1, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> would love to meet ya bustindeer!  if you are going for the all you can eat, might wanna leave the belt at home or just wear spandex.  thats what remington710 does.



you rstep daddy (or as you like to call him big daddy H) said your in trouble for not takin out the trash. He also said you walk round the house with spandex on too??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 1, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> you rstep daddy (or as you like to call him big daddy H) said your in trouble for not takin out the trash. He also said you walk round the house with spandex on too??



He wears them in public too.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 1, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> He wears them in public too.



thats the rumor


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 1, 2008)

That All He Wears Most Of The Time Zach Likes It


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 1, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> thats the rumor



I don't find it too funny.  It's kinda embarrassing.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 1, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't find it too funny.  It's kinda embarrassing.



oh if you saw it you'd like it


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 1, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> oh if you saw it you'd like it



I see him all the time wearing them!  I just avoid him because I don't want people to know that I know him.  Especially when he tucks his t-shirt into them and has on flip-flops!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 1, 2008)

thats bringing sexy back


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 1, 2008)

zack loves the men in tights


----------



## JR (Mar 1, 2008)

Spandex.... ALL SPANDEX!!!!!!!!!  


Oh, wait... What were we talking about?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 1, 2008)

cmghunter said:


> zack loves the men in tights



i thought it was just landon in tights and one other guy oh spandex well maybe


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 2, 2008)

so outfishhim... you gonna drive just to come see me?? 
you might just get to see me in spandex again... according to remmy he said you liked it...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 2, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> so outfishhim... you gonna drive just to come see me??
> you might just get to see me in spandex again... according to remmy he said you liked it...



Yes, I will go just to see you in your tights!  

(but I think Remmy likes it more)


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 2, 2008)

he forgot to mention that


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe the two of you could wear matching tights?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 2, 2008)

could i wear the one that you have on in your avatar?  btw that is a lovely picture of you!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 2, 2008)

You obviously have not read through the whole thread Landon!  That is Rattler in my avatar!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 2, 2008)

well maybe I need to get in touch with him about buying his outfit...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 2, 2008)

I might have something _snazzy_ that you can borrow.


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 2, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> well maybe I need to get in touch with him about buying his outfit...



no sir not when you have a smokin body like i got it took me to long to build this temple 
OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIRL


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 2, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> no sir not when you have a smokin body like i got it took me to long to build this temple
> OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIRL



Uh-oh!  Cat fight!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 2, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


>



so how much do they charge for 10 seconds at the motel 6??? 


I think we should get back on topic


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 2, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> so how much do they charge for 10 seconds at the motel 6???
> 
> 
> I think we should get back on topic


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 3, 2008)

10 days from this Shindig.
Im ready for some bbq already!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 3, 2008)

i hear ya...do they have all you can eat bbq on thursdays?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 3, 2008)

i think they have it everyday bro.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 3, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> i think they have it everyday bro.



not all you can eat


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 3, 2008)

Do they have desserts?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 3, 2008)

paul has it for you he said consider it handled


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 3, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> paul has it for you he said consider it handled





It is my birthday month!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 3, 2008)

hey Mrs. roben....errr....heather are you going to have your hair done this time or would that not be selective enough?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 3, 2008)

you will be lucky or you will get what ever something like that


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 3, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> you will be lucky or you will get what ever something like that



lucky?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 3, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> hey Mrs. roben....errr....heather are you going to have your hair done this time or would that not be selective enough?



Yes, it should be DONE!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 4, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, it should be DONE!



get the white stuff out of it this time (note to all calling it white stuff. not sure what she had in it)


----------



## rolltide730 (Mar 4, 2008)

bah i'll be out of town next week..i'll have to keep my eye open for the april dinner.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 4, 2008)

alright rolltide730, we will miss ya this time.  keep in touch to come to the next one.


----------



## rolltide730 (Mar 4, 2008)

yeh i want to. we go outta state sometimes for work so its kinda hit or miss what my schedule is but i live right in canton so the more of these gatherings ya'll have sooner or later i can go haha


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 4, 2008)

we normally try to get together at least once a month.  sometimes it doesnt work out too well during deer season but we still try.  keep an eye out its normally somwhere in the vicinity of 575 due to convenience for everyone.


----------



## rolltide730 (Mar 4, 2008)

boy taco mac sure would be a good place to meet one day


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 4, 2008)

after this one is over we normally start throwing out ideas for the next shindig, so get in the thread and throw it out.


----------



## rolltide730 (Mar 4, 2008)

10-4 on that


----------



## JR (Mar 4, 2008)

Someone mention food... I got the munchies!!!!

And x2 on Taco Mac!!! 101 Beers on TAP!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 4, 2008)

dont get too excited kenny, thats in april!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 4, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Someone mention food... I got the munchies!!!!
> 
> And x2 on Taco Mac!!! 101 Beers on TAP!!!





hicktownboy said:


> dont get too excited kenny, thats in april!!



what he said


----------



## rolltide730 (Mar 4, 2008)

rather it be "thats what she said" ...the office comes on at 10


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 4, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> get the white stuff out of it this time (note to all calling it white stuff. not sure what she had in it)



It's called bleach Zach.  You think this is natural?!?!


----------



## JR (Mar 4, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> dont get too excited kenny, thats in april!!



If ya like the Mac, we can do lunch there!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 4, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> If ya like the Mac, we can do lunch there!!!



Tuesday say 12?? You driving??


----------



## rolltide730 (Mar 4, 2008)

i aint never met nobody that dont like taco mac. only communists dont like awesome eatin places


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 4, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Tuesday say 12?? You driving??



How 'bout _Wednesday_, as in tomorrow??!!


----------



## JR (Mar 4, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Tuesday say 12?? You driving??





OutFishHim said:


> How 'bout _Wednesday_, as in tomorrow??!!



Ummm, sure ok!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 4, 2008)

no can do tomorrow, i have to get that there edumacation...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 4, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Someone mention food... I got the munchies!!!!
> 
> And x2 on Taco Mac!!! 101 Beers on TAP!!!





OutFishHim said:


> It's called bleach Zach.  You think this is natural?!?!



still think I'll call it white stuff....ok fine bleech it is Mrs. R


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 4, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> still think I'll call it white stuff....ok fine bleech it is Mrs. R


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 4, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


>



What???


----------



## Ol' Red (Mar 4, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> still think I'll call it white stuff....ok fine bleech it is Mrs. R



You've got it all wrong man....Kennyjr eats the white stuff.  Outfishhim uses bleach to turn her hair white.....very white.

Red


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You've got it all wrong man....Kennyjr eats the white stuff.  Outfishhim uses bleach to turn her hair white.....very white.
> 
> Red



oh its so clear to me now


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 5, 2008)

ttt 7 more days


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 6, 2008)

Do y'all even remember where and when?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I do, I do, I do!! Pick me, Pick me, Pick me!!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 6, 2008)

It is Thursday March 13th at 7PM at Williamson Brothers BBQ in Canton Georgia!

The address is:
1600 Marietta Hwy
Canton, GA 30114


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 6, 2008)

Just checking.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 6, 2008)

Can you still edit your opening post? If so add that to it if you would.  Makes it easier for anyone just seeing it to know what's what.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 6, 2008)

changed upon request...


----------



## mapleman (Mar 6, 2008)

I am going to try and make it if I don't forget.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 6, 2008)

we wont let ya forget mapleman!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 6, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> changed upon request...




I thought you only took requests from me?!?!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I thought you only took requests from me?!?!



all I did was change the title.  Im sorry I didnt get your approval!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 6, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> all I did was change the title.  Im sorry I didnt get your approval!!



You can pay for my dinner to make up for it.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> You can pay for my dinner to make up for it.



Ha!! Anybody have any coupons??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 6, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Ha!! Anybody have any coupons??



I don't care if you have to do dishes!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't care if you have to do dishes!



maybe if tinkerbell tags along I might just have to buy you dinner...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 6, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> maybe if tinkerbell tags along I might just have to buy you dinner...




She said you can get it to go, and bring it to her.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I thought you only took requests from me?!?!



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to usurp your prerogatives. Since you are much better looking than I am, I can only assume it must have been a weak moment on his part.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> She said you can get it to go, and bring it to her.



I dont have her number to ask her what she wants...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I thought you only took requests from me?!?!



he don't want big H mad at him


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 6, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I dont have her number to ask her what she wants...



I'll go ask her tomorrow what her number is and make up some story bout how your to skeered to ask her your self....


do I still have a ride up there from ya???


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 6, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I dont have her number to ask her what she wants...



She'll get whatever you'll bring her!  Beggers can't be choosy!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 7, 2008)

I thought it was beggers cant be choosers??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 7, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I thought it was beggers cant be choosers??



That too!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Is that why it costs a lot of money to look that cheap??


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

how many days landon


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

5 including today.....Landon is with his step daddy today.......quality time


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> how many days landon



'til what?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

the dinner/supper what are you thinking


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> the dinner/supper what are you thinking



What dinner?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> What dinner?



the one for you......




hey landon and dave when we havin the one at amus (sp) bbq?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

i dont know thats why i ask landon he is the smart one of the bunch even if he is hung up on tinker bell


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

it will have to be after aprill for kenny to get taco mack but we can go there anytyme you guys want to take a trip it will make you throw rocks at williamson bros


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> it will have to be after aprill for kenny to get taco mack but we can go there anytyme you guys want to take a trip it will make you throw rocks at williamson bros



ain't that the truth....Dave me and you need to go to BPS soon just to stop in and eat some BBQ


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

I Guess Your Not Going To Let Landon Or Eddy Or Tj Go Either


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i dont know thats why i ask landon he is the smart one of the bunch even if he is hung up on tinker bell



I don't think I'd go _that_ far.  He does work for Kenny!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

Now What Has Kenny Done To You He Did Get You Dessert At Buffalos


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> I Guess Your Not Going To Let Landon Or Eddy Or Tj Go Either


 Landon gets to pay for mine this time


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> Now What Has Kenny Done To You He Did Get You Dessert At Buffalos



I help pay his salary.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I help pay his salary.



is that before or after bleaching?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> is that before or after bleaching?




It has nothing to do with bleaching.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> It has nothing to do with bleaching.



I as just askin if it was before or afterward


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> I as just askin if it was before or afterward



THAT COULD BE WHY YOU DONT HAVE A GIRLFRIEND YOU ASK QUESTIONS LIKE THAT


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> THAT COULD BE WHY YOU DONT HAVE A GIRLFRIEND YOU ASK QUESTIONS LIKE THAT


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I help pay his salary.



you help fund his company so who is the smart one you or kenny i would say keeny he is taken your money


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> you help fund his company so who is the smart one you or kenny i would say keeny he is taken your money



But I take his as well!  And I will be taking yours on tuesday!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

mine you got a point time to pay again gosh


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

wonder if tinkerbell would not charge me??


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> the one for you......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We might have to have a special "ol dirty b" get together at AMOS bbq!!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

the ol dirty b plate


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

heck yeah the ol dirty b place!! thats some good eating!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

i love the bbq.....lets make an ole dirty b run to BPS or something like that.....

oh and I can't get the ole dirty b thing put under my name


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

its out of the way to go there  when you go to bps


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> its out of the way to go there  when you go to bps



and I care why????I think it is almost worth it....we'll have ot pick up landon anyways


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

well zach ypu have a point so when are we going


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> well zach ypu have a point so when are we going



well lets go friday evenin......


I remember you sayin we may not be goin to south ga


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

What about THE Mac?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> What about THE Mac?



thats next month.......how bout the begning of the month so we can do amus bbq later in the month


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

bad news for tinkerbell and outfishhim... I cant make it thursday.  I have to umpire a baseball game and cannot get out of it.  sorry girls...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> bad news for tinkerbell and outfishhim... I cant make it thursday.  I have to umpire a baseball game and cannot get out of it.  sorry girls...



don't worry landon I'll take care of em 

are we gonna have to reschedule this one too?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

no yall go ahead and any changes must be approved by outfishhim!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> no yall go ahead and any changes must be approved by outfishhim!!



well out fish him come on!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> wonder if tinkerbell would not charge me??




For what?  She doesn't do anything but answer the phone.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> no yall go ahead and any changes must be approved by outfishhim!!



Well, who is in?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Well, who is in?



like what we say matters to you


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

im not in...


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

Who picked Williamson Bros???


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

refer to POST #15, not sure who that is!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't want to go to Williamsons.


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

is the date changed


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> is the date changed




Not sure?  The planner bailed!


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm good for somewhere's else!!!  

This Thursday _could_ work....

Heck, most of us live in between Canton/Woodstock, there's gotta be a closer place, that a fellar could have a cold one while eatin...


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

what about Wednesday


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

church


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, I guess if it's only you two (Rattler & Kenny) we could just cook out at my house!?

Dave, Paul said you have to bring your famous beans!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> church


  You won't show up anyway.


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Well, I guess if it's only you two (Rattler & Kenny) we could just cook out at my house!?
> 
> Dave, Paul said you have to bring your famous beans!



he hasnt been talking has he dont make me break the smoker out heather


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Well, I guess if it's only you two (Rattler & Kenny) we could just cook out at my house!?
> 
> Dave, Paul said you have to bring your famous beans!



is tinkerbell coming??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> he hasnt been talking has he dont make me break the smoker out heather




Ok, we can just go to your house then!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> is tinkerbell coming??



No.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> You won't show up anyway.



i have a ride, but wed is church


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

so can you miss one night


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> so can you miss one night



 tryin to get me to miss church


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> tryin to get me to miss church



Maybe he meant the dinner?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

so where are we going since the planner bailed


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

What about Kayson's?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

i like kaysons


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

Kayson's rocks!


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

Never tried Kayson's, but ya'll REALLY gonna make it easy on me!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Never tried Kayson's, but ya'll REALLY gonna make it easy on me!!!




Why do you say that?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

somebody send noydb a PM


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Why do you say that?



Well... If it's the same Kayson's that Rattler/Hicktownboy met at, it's only like 4 miles from my house, and subsequently I'll probably ride my 10-speed up to the meeting!!!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

me too about the same for me too but this fat boy is not riding a bike


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> somebody send noydb a PM



you got this landon what time will you be done on thursday


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> me too about the same for me too but this fat boy is not riding a bike



Come on!  The spandex will make you go fast!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well... If it's the same Kayson's that Rattler/Hicktownboy met at, it's only like 4 miles from my house, and subsequently I'll probably ride my 10-speed up to the meeting!!!



The one I've been to is on 92.  Is there another one?


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> The one I've been to is on 92.  Is there another one?



Corner of East Cherokee and Hwy. 140... Just a bit north of ya! 

And yea, spandex is great!!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

man I could ride my bike there....if y'all don't leave till after 8 and someone will give me a ride home I can make that...


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Im listenin in but I doubt I will be able to make it!!  Yall have a good time!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Im listenin in but I doubt I will be able to make it!!  Yall have a good time!!



tinky will be there


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> man I could ride my bile there....if y'all don't leave till after 8 and someone will give me a ride home I can make that...



Your what?!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 9, 2008)

Y'all make up your minds.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Your what?!



you know what!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Y'all make up your minds.



you gonna give me a ride home???


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> you gonna give me a ride home???



Dave will give you a ride in his bike's flower basket.  He can peddle fast with the spandex on!


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Y'all make up your minds.



I feel the same way Harry.  I'm dizzy trying to keep up!

If I figure it out (or not), I'll just call you can we can run up to Hickory Flat and grab a bite at Kayson's!

BUT, Harry, if you choose to join all of us, it's only fair that you wear your spandex too, since I'll be wearing my entire biking outfit!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I feel the same way Harry.  I'm dizzy trying to keep up!
> 
> If I figure it out (or not), I'll just call you can we can run up to Hickory Flat and grab a bite at Kayson's!
> 
> BUT, Harry, if you choose to join all of us, it's only fair that you wear your spandex too, since I'll be wearing my entire biking outfit!


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


>



Oh Zach, you just have no sense of style!!!  With my matching 'AERO' helmet and goggles, I resemble Lance Armstrong out on the road!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh Zach, you just have no sense of style!!!  With my matching 'AERO' helmet and goggles, I resemble Lance Armstrong out on the road!!!



if thats style I don't wanna have any


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh Zach, you just have no sense of style!!!  With my matching 'AERO' helmet and goggles, I resemble Lance Armstrong out on the road!!!




You gonna shave your legs too?


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> You gonna shave your legs too?



I typically wax!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 9, 2008)

spandex is cool but spandex and cold dont help a man at all


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 9, 2008)

i think we need to get back on topic


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I'm lost! 

Poor lurkers think we are crazy!


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and say, I'm out if we do it in Canton (too far of a drive).  Better for Woodstock/Holly Springs, or Hickory Flat.

Besides, as you all can tell from my avatar, my perm is getting flat, and I need to get re-did!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2008)

Kayson's.


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 10, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say, I'm out if we do it in Canton (too far of a drive).  Better for Woodstock/Holly Springs, or Hickory Flat.
> 
> Besides, as you all can tell from my avatar, my perm is getting flat, and I need to get re-did!



go ahead kenny get your hair did


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say, I'm out if we do it in Canton (too far of a drive).  Better for Woodstock/Holly Springs, or Hickory Flat.
> 
> Besides, as you all can tell from my avatar, my perm is getting flat, and I need to get re-did!




I must have missed this part about your perm!  I have a very busy week, so make your appointment fast!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't do spandex. I found that Spanx give more support.

So does anyone know where we are going?????


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm guessing at Kayson's Grill at Hickory Flat & E. Cherokee


----------



## JR (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright... I think I'm in... 

Where is it again?  Hooters?


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 10, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Alright... I think I'm in...
> 
> Where is it again?  Hooters?



If y'all had settled on Hooters in the first place there wouldn't be any doubt now.


----------



## JR (Mar 10, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> If y'all had settled on Hooters in the first place there wouldn't be any doubt now.



Boy ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Boy ain't that the truth!!!!



Now...

1.  I don't recall you giving any input in the begining of this thread. 

2. You know darn well that there is no Hooters _convienent_ enough to your house!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 10, 2008)

242 relpies so far and y'all are still dithering about where. 

Which brings up the point, WHERE?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2008)

Kaysons!  Hickory Flat/ E. Cherokee.  This Thursday.  7pm


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 10, 2008)

I really like all yall!!
This thread gets me through the day, everyday...


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 10, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I really like all yall!!
> This thread gets me through the day, everyday...



So if it's Kaysons, could you update the leading post please.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I really like all yall!!
> This thread gets me through the day, everyday...



Landon, we are just here to entertain!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 10, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> So if it's Kaysons, could you update the leading post please.



I gotta run that by outfishhim first...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2008)

Go ahead


----------



## JR (Mar 10, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Kaysons!  Hickory Flat/ E. Cherokee.  This Thursday.  7pm



 

i'll be late.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> i'll be late.....



We'll wait for you!  Wait, am I going to be the only one there?


----------



## JR (Mar 10, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> We'll wait for you!  Wait, am I going to be the only one there?



Dave, Harry, and your family will be there... Just the 'life of the party' will be late (fashionably late)!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2008)

I thought I was the 'life'?  Maybe just the boss.


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2008)

I Dont Know Its A Long Drive


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 11, 2008)

Who's picking up Remmy?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 11, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> I Dont Know Its A Long Drive



Then ride your bike!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Who's picking up Remmy?



I THOUGHT HE SAID YOU WAS


----------



## mapleman (Mar 11, 2008)

This Canton group never can get it together! 258 post about 1 dinner?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 11, 2008)

mapleman said:


> This Canton group never can get it together! 258 post about 1 dinner?



Well if you actually 'read' the posts, you'd see that most of them are joking around between friends and not about the dinner!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2008)

these folks enjoye hanging out having a good time at our get together


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 11, 2008)

i'll ask mom....


----------



## mapleman (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, If I actually read the thread I would see it has changed locations again! Just like I said in #258, and it has right! No I'm probably wrong.... sorry


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 11, 2008)

mapleman said:


> Well, If I actually read the thread I would see it has changed locations again! Just like I said in #258, and it has right! No I'm probably wrong.... sorry



Can't make up your mind either. You'd better be there, cause you fit right in.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 11, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> i'll ask mom....



Shout if you need a ride. That way at least you and I will be there.....


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2008)

mapleman said:


> Well, If I actually read the thread I would see it has changed locations again! Just like I said in #258, and it has right! No I'm probably wrong.... sorry



is my post


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 11, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Shout if you need a ride. That way at least you and I will be there.....



i might could even talk her into going, but we'll see


----------



## mapleman (Mar 11, 2008)

By the way I wasn't trying to be rude I was making a comment, I keep up with ya'll cause I want to try and make it one day.


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 11, 2008)

I was thinking about going.But sounds like there may be some scraping going on.No food fights i hope..


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 11, 2008)

well I'm guessin the date is set so who all is coming....

I should be there....


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 11, 2008)

Zach are you getting a ride from harry,or what..


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2008)

i will be there


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 11, 2008)

cmghunter said:


> Zach are you getting a ride from harry,or what..



well I'm tryin to get one from my mom, but if not i don't know what i'll do


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 11, 2008)

Zach mr.noydb is nice enought to offer.At least say thanks


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 11, 2008)

cmghunter said:


> Zach mr.noydb is nice enought to offer.At least say thanks



wekl thanks Mr. Harry, but I couldn't ask you to go this far outta the way....I think me and mom will be there


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you mr.zach,your a gentleman


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 11, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> wekl thanks Mr. Harry, but I couldn't ask you to go this far outta the way....I think me and mom will be there



Well good.  I need to have a little chat with her.


----------



## JR (Mar 11, 2008)

I suppose I'll make it!!!!  Fashionably late of course!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 11, 2008)

mapleman said:


> By the way I wasn't trying to be rude I was making a comment, I keep up with ya'll cause I want to try and make it one day.




Well......We are pretty entertaining!  You are more than welcome to join us if you wish!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Well good.  I need to have a little chat with her.


that would be for the best maybe he will remember his manners


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 11, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Well good.  I need to have a little chat with her.



never mind she will not be there.....


is it bout your avatar the other night???/


----------



## JR (Mar 11, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> that would be for the best maybe he will remember his manners



Dave, is your wife coming?  Speaking of having a talk with someone....


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2008)

nope is yours


----------



## JR (Mar 11, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> nope is yours



      Funniest thing I've read on here in a LONG time!!!!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2008)

which part cuz my wife coming or yours


----------



## JR (Mar 11, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> which part cuz my wife coming or yours



Mine!!!!  I just had beer come out my nose laughing so hard!!!!!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Mine!!!!  I just had beer come out my nose laughing so hard!!!!!



they must have something in common


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 11, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I really like all yall!!
> This thread gets me through the day, everyday...



Im gonna 2nd my past from yesterday since no one else did...


----------



## JR (Mar 11, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> they must have something in common



More than you probably know!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 11, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Im gonna 2nd my past from yesterday since no one else did...



it is a true post....what time is your game over???


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, next question, where is this wonderous place?


----------



## JR (Mar 11, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Ok, next question, where is this wonderous place?



Adjacent corner of where ya'll went to Shane's Rib Shack in Hickory Flat (behind Taco Bell/KFC).


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 11, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Ok, next question, where is this wonderous place?



See post #245


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 11, 2008)

OK, got it. Tractor supply closes at 7pm so I should be right there.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 11, 2008)

We know how to multi-task!


----------



## JR (Mar 11, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> OK, got it. Tractor supply closes at 7pm so I should be right there.



Of course!   Gotta make sure they haven't invented a new toy... errrr... TOOL that you don't have yet!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 12, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> We know how to multi-task!



I can't just drive right by the place. That would be crazy.


----------



## JR (Mar 12, 2008)

On my way now!  See you there.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 12, 2008)

2moro kenny...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 12, 2008)

he sure did get me,,...I was like hold up....


----------



## JR (Mar 12, 2008)

Huh, guess I was wrong... But I did wait, holding out hope!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 12, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Huh, guess I was wrong... But I did wait, holding out hope!!!



Daylight savings time throw you off?


----------



## JR (Mar 12, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Daylight savings time throw you off?



Ummmm, yea.  That's it!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 12, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Ummmm, yea.  That's it!!!



Know the feeling.

We've probably scared off any newbies who are now convinced there's something in the water in Woodstock and surrounds.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

We need a count!

So far we have Me, Paul and Zander, Dave, Kenny and Harry.  And maybe Zach.  Did I leave anyone out??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Know the feeling.
> 
> We've probably scared off any newbies who are now convinced there's something in the water in Woodstock and surrounds.




If they're scared, they wouldn't fit in anyways!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> We need a count!
> 
> So far we have Me, Paul and Zander, Dave, Kenny and Harry.  And maybe Zach.  Did I leave anyone out??



TELL PAUL HE IS BUYING THIS TIME


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> TELL PAUL HE IS BUYING THIS TIME


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> TELL PAUL HE IS BUYING THIS TIME




That's my money you are talking about! 

Did I break you the other day?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> That's my money you are talking about!
> 
> Did I break you the other day? [/QUOTE
> nope but i like spending  pauls money he is the one that gave me the money for the hair cut anyway


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> OutFishHim said:
> 
> 
> > That's my money you are talking about!
> ...


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> RATTLER said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good friend right there!
> ...


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i know thats way hee is buying my dinner



ummm... Hooked on phonics?....


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 13, 2008)

See y'all there.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 13, 2008)

well it was a great time....I have a feeling there will be a new avatar round these parts soon


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> well it was a great time....I have a feeling there will be a new avatar round these parts soon


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

dont worry i got the lot number


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> dont worry i got the lot number





kenny you think I can put the pic I got of yo woman up??


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 13, 2008)

Great time. Good to see the folks I knew and good to meet new people. Paul and Heather it was a pleasure and great little man you got there.


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

go ahead zach your proud of yourself go ahead i hope its not.........


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 13, 2008)

great to see everyone again... glad i got to show up late.


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> go ahead zach your proud of yourself go ahead i hope its not.........



Boy.... Don't make me....!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 13, 2008)

I think I may have had one wing too many......


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 13, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Boy.... Don't make me....!!!!



its just so people get more looks at your girl


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah zach you are in trouble


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

Kenny Get Your Boy Zach


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

OH now THIS is getting out of hand!!!  I called, first, second, third, AND forth dibs!!!!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

kenny still enough to.............


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> kenny still enough to.............


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> I think I may have had one wing too many......



ONE too many????  I think the THIRD round of 20 might have done you in!!!  (Poor 'Redhead'!!!  )


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 13, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> ONE too many????  I think the THIRD round of 20 might have done you in!!!  (Poor 'Redhead'!!!  )



poor heather!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Great time. Good to see the folks I knew and good to meet new people. Paul and Heather it was a pleasure and great little man you got there.



It was nice meeting you too Harry!

As for the rest of you....I don't know why I keep coming back for more!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 13, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> OH now THIS is getting out of hand!!!  I called, first, second, third, AND forth dibs!!!!



ok so who is gonnna help ya out with her Mr. Motor boat??


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> As for the rest of you....I don't know why I keep coming back for more!



Cause...


EVERYDAY is your birthday!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 13, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> It was nice meeting you too Harry!
> 
> As for the rest of you....I don't know why I keep coming back for more!



you need someone to pay the power bill


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Cause...
> 
> 
> EVERYDAY is your birthday!!!




Thank you once again for my birthday cake!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 13, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> ONE too many????  I think the THIRD round of 20 might have done you in!!!  (Poor 'Redhead'!!!  )



Well, I thought I was going to get more help. Paul started out strong but didn't have much staying power. Needs to learn to pace himself.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 13, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Well, I thought I was going to get more help. Paul started out strong but didn't have much staying power. Needs to learn to pace himself.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Well, I thought I was going to get more help. Paul started out strong but didn't have much staying power. Needs to learn to pace himself.



Um......nevermind!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

heather i think little cougar boy is calling your man out ............


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> heather i think little cougar boy is calling your man out ............



  Lord help us!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 13, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Um......nevermind!



I was referring to wing eatin'


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> I was referring to wing eatin'




Oooooohhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah right......................lol


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

kennys off now he most have got it in 3 loads


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> kennys off now he most have got it in 3 loads




Wonder if he has the flour?


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> kennys off now he most have got it in 3 loads





OutFishHim said:


> Wonder if he has the flour?



That is mean!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> That is mean!



Is it?


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

She's SMOKIN!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm surprised she didn't come over and slap ya'll upside the head, as loud as you were talking!


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm surprised she didn't come over and slap ya'll upside the head, as loud as you were talking!



I was talking about "lot numbers"....  Just laughing hysterically!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I was talking about "lot numbers"....  Just laughing hysterically!!!!




I'm glad I was sitting on the other side of the table.  She would've had Zach for a snack!  But that would've given the rest of us time to run!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm surprised she didn't come over and slap ya'll upside the head, as loud as you were talking!



dont be hatin girl


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> dont be hatin girl



Yeah, I guess my backside isn't being used for anyone's avatar!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

thats because i havent got a picture yet 



just joking


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> thats because i havent got a picture yet
> 
> 
> 
> just joking



Not sure about the rest of them though


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Yeah, I guess my backside isn't being used for anyone's avatar!



Don't hate the playa or the _mane_!!!!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 13, 2008)

it looks like you took her fishing


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> it looks like you took her fishing




whales don't fish...they just open their mouth and swim.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 14, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> It was nice meeting you too Harry!
> 
> As for the rest of you....I don't know why I keep coming back for more!



Cause ya like us!!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 14, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> She's SMOKIN!!!



i told thats why i need a dura max  there my reason


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 14, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i told thats why i need a dura max  there my reason



Or a U Haul


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 14, 2008)

This Is True Maybe 24 Ft Model


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 14, 2008)

OutFishHim you got next new thread??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 14, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> OutFishHim you got next new thread??




Yes, I'll get it!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 14, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, I'll get it!



Dont see it!!


----------

